# NH Democrats: OMG it's there too?



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

OMG! I knew the libs from Mass had started the invasion long ago, but who voted for this freakazoid??





__





Nashua Democrat State Rep. Arrested Again, Accused Of Stalking






www.msn.com


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Wait! That’s a guy, right?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

All I can say is that we moved here because we didn't like it there. So if all the people that want here to be like there would just move there it would be greatly appreciated. I'll even help some of them pack.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


> All I can say is that we moved here because we didn't like it there. So if all the people that want here to be like there would just move there it would be greatly appreciated. I'll even help some of them pack.


I never understood that and probably never will. Why leave a state that you claim you don’t like, move to a different state and then try to change the new state to match the views of your old state?? 

From some of the conservatives I follow, according to them it happens a lot from California to Texas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Liberal Democrats are like locusts; they take someplace over, absolutely ruin it, then take a step back and say to themselves, “Wow this sucks!“

Then, they move on to a new area and repeat the process.

They NEVER learn from their mistakes.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

USAF286 said:


> I never understood that and probably never will. Why leave a state that you claim you don’t like, move to a different state and then try to change the new state to match the views of your old state??
> 
> From some of the conservatives I follow, according to them it happens a lot from California to Texas.
> 
> ...


I always thought this was odd too. Down south we get the same thing. 

“Oh I moved here because the cost of living is lower but I’m pissed that I don’t make six figures as a garbage collector. I’m going to demand to be payed more and expect that the cost of everything else will stay the same.”

“Oh I moved here because the taxes are lower. But I’m mad that it takes them longer to plow when it snows and that the library in town isn’t ten stories. I’m gonna vote for higher taxes”

“Oh I moved here because crime is lower and I didn’t feel safe in my city. But I want to vote for liberal prosecutors and judges who run on a platform of not sending poor unfortunate souls to jail.”

“Oh I moved here because the city was too big and crowded. But I’m mad I have to drive 30 minutes to buy Starbucks, there’s not a Super Target next door, and there’s no trash pickup. I’m gonna demand that these things get built in the otherwise pristine countryside.”

Guess what? You moved here because where you came from sucked. If all this shit was so great, you would have stayed where you were from. Coming down here and New York-ing it up will do nothing but make it suck here too.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> Wait! That’s a guy, right?


Yeah I wouldn't bang Stacie either! LOL!


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> All I can say is that we moved here because we didn't like it there. So if all the people that want here to be like there would just move there it would be greatly appreciated. I'll even help some of them pack.


Yup. And EUPD377‘s post was right on the money also. I worked in North Andover in the mid 1970s, and had several co-workers that lived in southern New Hampshire. Even back then, there was an influx of “left leaning“ Massachusetts residents that were fleeing, and moving to Southern New Hampshire. My NH buddies called them Massholes; maybe that term is still used, I don’t know, I left Massachusetts in 1977 for California. Back then, California had yet to go full-on LibTard. Now, we are easily as bad as MA, NY, NJ, etc. Even worse, Arizona and Nevada have been successfully Californicated, ruining those locations as potential places for making an "Escape from L.A." Sadly, I doubt we will ever see this this trend of Californication and Masshole-ification (etc) changed in our lifetimes.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

msw said:


> Yup. And EUPD377‘s post was right on the money also. I worked in North Andover in the mid 1970s, and had several co-workers that lived in southern New Hampshire. Even back then, there was an influx of “left leaning“ Massachusetts residents that were fleeing, and moving to Southern New Hampshire. My NH buddies called them Massholes; maybe that term is still used, I don’t know, I left Massachusetts in 1977 for California. Back then, California had yet to go full-on LibTard. Now, we are easily as bad as MA, NY, NJ, etc. Even worse, Arizona and Nevada have been successfully Californicated, ruining those locations as potential places for making an "Escape from L.A." Sadly, I doubt we will ever see this this trend of Californication and Masshole-ification (etc) changed in our lifetimes.


Yeah look at some of the eastern counties in Oregon are looking to become part of Idaho. This is for real and New England is pretty much lost. VT is going, NH is only free above the notches, and even Maine will soon be feeling the effects of Liberalism.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Yeah look at some of the eastern counties in Oregon are looking to become part of Idaho. This is for real and New England is pretty much lost. VT is going, NH is only free above the notches, and even Maine will soon be feeling the effects of Liberalism.


Senator Patrick Leahy (I cringe), Senator Bernie Sanders....VT is GOING!?!?! It's GONE. GONE GONE GONE. There was a time when Northern New England was pretty damn conservative, but NOW? Between the hippies who moved to Vermont in the 60s and the MassHoles who moved to NH in the 80s and 90s and whatever turned MAINE, We're ALL going to HELL!

Further PROOF, Mass once had a REPUBLICAN Senator. Ok, he may have been what some of you call a RINO, but he was still a REPBULICAN, and HE WAS BLACK!!!!!! ED BROOKE. Has this bastion of liberalism elected ANOTHER African-American? NOPE, but when we DID send a Black man to the Senate, he was a REPUBLICAN.


----------



## Cashed_Jerk (1 mo ago)

I never understood that and probably never will. Why leave a state that you claim you don’t like, move to a different state and then try to change the new state to match the views of your old state??


----------

